# Planting grass seed and using burlap



## Carta (Apr 30, 2017)

My yard looks great. but I have a couple small bald patches..So I planted grass seed, but the birds were winning the battle..Bought burlap; problem solved..Almost...Went online to ask when to take burlap off....It was recommended I leave burlap on until it disintegrates..Well, IMO it would take forever to do so... Any other answers?   Thx


----------



## Chrisky (Apr 30, 2017)

I agree. Burlap is great to use when seeding grass on a hill.  My recommendation would be to rough up the soil again, spread your grass seed and then sprinkle a good quality of peat moss over the seed.  The peat moss will help to keep the soil moist, and will not harm the newly emerging grass.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 30, 2017)

Strategies used around my neck of the woods:
- plastic snakes to deter birds
- reflective tape and other shiny things that move in the wind and seem to deter birds
- putting slatted plastic trays (you can get them at the nursery - they're for carrying about 9 smaller plants in them) on top of the seeded area
- just paying for sod and doing it that way


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 30, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> Strategies used around my neck of the woods:
> - plastic snakes to deter birds
> - reflective tape and other shiny things that move in the wind and seem to deter birds
> - putting slatted plastic trays (you can get them at the nursery - they're for carrying about 9 smaller plants in them) on top of the seeded area
> - just paying for sod and doing it that way




Yikes. Sounds a bit overwhelming.

I just buy a bag of shredded straw, scatter it over the seeded area, moisten every day, and nature takes it from there. Done.


----------



## Carta (Apr 30, 2017)

I guess I didn't explain my question well enough...Burlap is already in place, grass is growing just fine..I want to know when to take burlap off?  Or do I let it stay on as recommended online....Thx


----------



## Carta (Apr 30, 2017)

And I must say to Phydeaux: If I had to do all over again, I would have chosen straw.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 30, 2017)

Carta said:


> I guess I didn't explain my question well enough...Burlap is already in place, grass is growing just fine..I want to know when to take burlap off?  Or do I let it stay on as recommended online....Thx




That leaves you 2 options. Leave it in place, or pull it up. If I'm missing a third, please lmk.


----------



## Carta (Apr 30, 2017)

3rd option: let burlap disintegrate into soil...


----------



## Chrisky (Apr 30, 2017)

How long has the grass been growing into the burlap? If it is just newly emerged, taking up the burlap could rip up the new grass. 
I would leave it there, as you mentioned the burlap will eventually disintegrate.


----------



## Phydeaux (Apr 30, 2017)

Carta said:


> 3rd option: let burlap disintegrate into soil...



Actually, that falls under 'leave it in place', now doesn't it? 

Or, as George Carlin would say: "Flammable, inflammable, non-flamable. Why are there _three_? Seems to me two should be enough. Either it flams or it doesn't".


----------

